# BioShock Infinite Gameplay Debuts Tomorrow



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Irrational to Debut BioShock Infinite Gameplay Tomorrow*
09/03/2010 Written by Adam Gainford










We’ve been waiting for a couple of months now to see more of Ken Levine’s next outing. Announced just before gamescom, this radical departure from the BioShock world has already been demonstrated behind closed doors, but come tomorrow, the public will get its first look at some of the features of the game.

That is, if you are attending PAX. The gameplay demo will be shown during Game Informer and Irrational’s joint panel, tomorrow at 1:30 pm in the Unicorn Theatre. This will be the same 10 minute demo that a lot of the press have been gushing over for the past month, so expect to see some exciting things.
The direct feed of the demonstration, however, won’t be released until later this month. Looks like we will have to make do with some amateur camera work until then.

Source: PSLS


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Lots of interviews and game-play footage released during this E3, it doesnt come out till Dec 2013 UGHHH! Tho some say earlier, its still a ways off...

http://youtu.be/t9yDOuPd8JU


----------

